# Podré alimentar H-bridge L298N con 5v?



## Damics (May 1, 2017)

Hola amigos.

 En principio, disculpas por no proveer links a proximamente mencionados dispositivos, no me lo permite el foro. 

 Voy directo al asunto: el *L298N* tiene como especificación una alimentación (_para la parte de poder_) de *6~12 V*. Mi problema es que todos los componentes del circuito restante (Arduino, módulos, etc.) trabajan con 5V, y debido a ello voy a implementar alimentarlos desde un LipoRiderPro, que entrega 5V DC (_1A max._) lineales y controlados. Lo ideal desde el punto de vista práctico, sería poder alimentar en paralelo también al *L298N* desde ahí. Si bien las especificaciones del *L298N* dicen que la alimentación debe ser de entre 6~12 V, que sucede si lo alimento con 5V? Creo que es importante también mencionar que los 2 motores acoplados al puente-H son micromotores 1:48 de 3~6V. Que opinan? Andará el *L298N* bien? Que sucedería en el peor de los casos?

 Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nuyel (May 1, 2017)

¿Por que no un L293? al L298 el voltaje de motor y lógica no son los mismos, el del motor debe ser 2,5V mayor al de la lógica, no se que pasaría por lo del esquema interno, pero podría dar problemas.


----------



## Damics (May 1, 2017)

Muy buen consejo, ahí estoy viendo la hoja de datos del mismo. Gracias!

Edit: Finalmente me decidí por el integrado que me indicaste, específicamente por el L293D ya que voy a manejar baja potencia y estimo ni siquiera me va a hacer falta un disipador. Muchas gracias por el dato. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2017)

Los componentes externos deben ser alimentados en forma individual a la parte de la lógica, arma una segunda fuente o fijate si en la fuente del arduino se puede obtener otros voltajes.
Que fuente estas utilzando?


----------



## Yaqui (May 11, 2018)

Les cuento quiero conectar arduino ->driver L298n o L293B-> motor, La tabla de verdad de estos drivers dice que si a la entrada IN1 y IN2 estan en "1 logico"  y EN = + 5V, el motor debe frenar brusco pero en la practica se puede usar esta configuracion sin dañar el motor o el arduino? no  es corto o algo ya que los 2 extremos del motor estarian conectados a 5V?


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2018)

Y porque lo dañaria? donde ves un corto eléctrico? es una particularidad que al aplicarle tensión  igual en ambos extremos el motor quede inmovilizado.
Porque dañaría al arduino? si el arduino solo proporciona señales, el motor esta conectado al módulo, no al arduino


----------



## Yaqui (May 11, 2018)

Que tal, el puente H es algo asi como la jpg. entonces cuando hay un "1 logico" en todos los transistores pues entran en saturacion un "corto" en los 2 extremos del motor, asi lo veo,  lo busque en wikipedia "puente H" si podrias ver el articulo por favor y dice en su tabla de verdad que si se usan IN1 y IN2 en "1" pues se usa para frenar el motor pero es un corto que "viaja" por los transistores, tengo esa duda gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2018)

No tenes idea de nada, lo que decis ahora no es lo que has escrito más arriba
Si pones a Vcc ambos extremos del motor es evidente que si la rama superior es la positiva solo estarán activos S1 y S3 y no tienen porque estar activos S2 ni S4
Lee como trabaja un puente H, se usan desde siempre, cuando arduino ni siquiera existia
La única forma de tener conocimiento es leer y leer busca más información de como trabaja un puente H y cuales son sus posibles conecciones.
Busca y lee la hoja de datos del L298 pag 6
También busca la hoja de datos del L297

Presta atención a la tabla donde ves vos que se produce un corto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

S1 , S2 , S3 , y S4 con cero lógico ; motor detenido.
S1 y S4 con uno lógico - S2 y S3 con cero lógico ; gira hacia un lado.
S2 y S3 con uno lógico - S1 y S4 con cero lógico ; gira hacia el otro lado.
S1 y S3 con uno lógico - S2 y S4 con cero lógico ; freno dinámico
S2 y S4 con uno lógico - S1 y S3 con cero lógico ; idem , freno


----------



## Yaqui (May 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No tenes idea de nada, lo que decis ahora no es lo que has escrito más arriba
> Si pones a Vcc ambos extremos del motor es evidente que si la rama superior es la positiva solo estarán activos S1 y S3 y no tienen porque estar activos S2 ni S4
> Lee como trabaja un puente H, se usan desde siempre, cuando arduino ni siquiera existia
> La única forma de tener conocimiento es leer y leer busca más información de como trabaja un puente H y cuales son sus posibles conecciones.
> ...




Estás muy a la defensiva, tranquilo , es lo mismo lo que escribí hablo de los cortos en los extremos del M, mi duda salio tambien de este video L298N 



 minuto 8:50 habla de dañar todo junto con el arduino IN1 y IN2 =1, si bien no está claro por que lo dice me da curiosidad el por que


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Completo el cuadro :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> S1 , S2 , S3 , y S4 con cero lógico ; motor detenido.
> S1 y S4 con uno lógico - S2 y S3 con cero lógico ; gira hacia un lado.
> S2 y S3 con uno lógico - S1 y S4 con cero lógico ; gira hacia el otro lado.
> S1 y S3 con uno lógico - S2 y S4 con cero lógico ; freno dinámico.
> S2 y S4 con uno lógico - S1 y S3 con cero lógico ; idem , freno


S1 y S2 con uno lógico ; cortocircuito , fuego , chispas.  
S3 y S4 con uno lógico ; idem , fuego.  
S1 , S2 , S3 y S4 con uno lógico ; destrucción completa


----------



## Yaqui (May 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Completo el cuadro :
> 
> 
> S1 y S2 con uno lógico ; cortocircuito , fuego , chispas.
> ...



Muchas gracias, entendido pero ese resultado seria para un puente en H como el ejemplo  (S1, S2, S3, S4)? osea con 4 switch o 4 transitores npn mas o menos como foto "H2.png" en cambio un L293B trae mas de 4 transitores en su encapsulado, transisores npn y  pnp por lo tanto no lo afectan un IN1 y IN2=1 cierto, al contrario de que lo dice el amigo del video en el 8:50? el interior del L293B "Puente H.png"


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

El gráfico H2 es solo una representación del puente H , no importa si tiene 4 transistores o 40 

Fijate que el integrado tiene 4 Push-Pull o sea el equivalente a dos puentes H, pero se sigue cumpliendo que si le das órdenes equivocadas , las cumple y se quema


----------



## Yaqui (May 11, 2018)

Ninguna orden / combinación puede quemar a este, que no? tiene pnp arriba y npn abajo, o sea 0 - 0 = no se mueve (npn de abajo no conducen), 0-1= giro a un lado, 1-0 = giro otro lado, 1-1= no se mueve(pnp de arriba no conducen)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2018)

Ese no se quema


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2018)

Si, claro. Pon las entradas a 2,5 V y verás la fumata.

Pos integrados para hacer puentes H ya llevan protección


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2018)

Todavía no veo por que se quemaría


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2018)

Fijense la tabla de verdad de la logica interna del L298 que esta un poco mas arriba:






No se puede dar ninguna combinacion que dañe al puente H.


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se puede dar ninguna combinacion que dañe al puente H.


Por fin!!!!!!! alguien se dio cuenta, para eso puse la tabla de verdad, pero es evidente que nadie se fijo salvo el Doc


----------

